# NEVER GIVE UP! 37 years old with natural BFP after 2 full years of TTC



## ASTERO

Well, after 29 cycles (2 years TTC) with 4 failed clomid cycles and ready to give up, a natural BFP reminded me that miracles do happen.
I am 12 weeks pregnant and just wanted to give hope to all of you ladies.
May God be with you. Baby dust to all.


----------



## torilou

Huge congratulations! Hope all goes well for you xxx


----------



## MrsRH

congrats
xxx
:hugs:


----------



## mommyjill

:happydance: congratulations hope all goes well for you :happydance:


----------



## susan36

congrats :flower:


----------



## Claireyb1

susan36 said:


> congrats :flower:

Woohoo! that is great news! I am 37 and it gives me hope.
xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## TaeBoMama

So happy for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Fantastic news ASTERO

That gives all of us over 35 ttc some hope!!

Wishing you a happy and healthy pg

xxx


----------



## seoj

That is wonderful news hun!!!! How amazing and so great it happened naturally ;) Yay YOU!!!!! 

I'm also 37- and finally got pregnant with fertility help. I had higher FSH levels and my hubbies sperm count was a bit on the low side after 2 VR's... we were even told we only had about 5% chance to conceive WITH the Clomid/IUI... so I truly believe when it's meant to be it will be!!!!! 

So happy for you :)


----------



## Storm1jet2

Awww congrats, so nice to hear :flower:


----------



## AMPCAT

Congratulations, that's fantastic news! And give us all so much hope. Love and best wishes for a happy and healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## LiSa2010

Huge Congrats!!! H&H remaining months! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

ASTERO said:


> Well, after 29 cycles (2 years TTC) with 4 failed clomid cycles and ready to give up, a natural BFP reminded me that miracles do happen.
> I am 12 weeks pregnant and just wanted to give hope to all of you ladies.
> May God be with you. Baby dust to all.

Amazing.well done.xxxxx:kiss:


----------



## ChloeV

It's news like this that give other people hope. :)
Glad to hear this and...it's party time! :)


----------



## Flydelta1913

Congrats!


----------



## wish4babybump

Yaaaaaaaaay !:happydance:


----------



## Zoey1

HUGE CONGRATS!!! :happydance:


----------



## inkdchick

dont ever give up the thought that i will never happen.
I am 44, 45 in december and have been trying to concieve for 4 and half year and i have just found out im pregnant , but to be honest i gave up and only took for 3 months folic acid, iron supp ( spatone), and had two glasses of ornage juice aday to keep vit c levels up and low and behold it worked, not overloading our bodies with vits is a good thing and it seemed to have worked for me .
Good Luck to everyone still trying it will happen xx


----------



## Desperado167

inkdchick said:


> dont ever give up the thought that i will never happen.
> I am 44, 45 in december and have been trying to concieve for 4 and half year and i have just found out im pregnant , but to be honest i gave up and only took for 3 months folic acid, iron supp ( spatone), and had two glasses of ornage juice aday to keep vit c levels up and low and behold it worked, not overloading our bodies with vits is a good thing and it seemed to have worked for me .
> Good Luck to everyone still trying it will happen xx

Omg,that's fantastic news Hun,go post it on the bfp sticky,I am 44 on Sunday and have had nine miscarriages in the last five years,u have made me so happy :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Astero Inkdchick

CONGRATULATIONS :thumbup::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

inkdchick said:


> dont ever give up the thought that i will never happen.
> I am 44, 45 in december and have been trying to concieve for 4 and half year and i have just found out im pregnant , but to be honest i gave up and only took for 3 months folic acid, iron supp ( spatone), and had two glasses of ornage juice aday to keep vit c levels up and low and behold it worked, not overloading our bodies with vits is a good thing and it seemed to have worked for me .
> Good Luck to everyone still trying it will happen xx

Congratulations :happydance::happydance:

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## Wendyk07

CONGRATULATIONS :wohoo:


----------



## tulip girl

inkdchick said:


> dont ever give up the thought that i will never happen.
> I am 44, 45 in december and have been trying to concieve for 4 and half year and i have just found out im pregnant , but to be honest i gave up and only took for 3 months folic acid, iron supp ( spatone), and had two glasses of ornage juice aday to keep vit c levels up and low and behold it worked, not overloading our bodies with vits is a good thing and it seemed to have worked for me .
> Good Luck to everyone still trying it will happen xx

Wow, fantastic news. Defo going to try the 'less is more' approach this month too. x x


----------



## cebethel

AWESOME news! Congrats! :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

huge congrats :wohoo:


----------



## Natsby

Yay for BFPs! I am going to sleep now and I´m sure I´ll have happy baby dreams. Thanks for sharing your joy ladies and have a healthy happy pregnancy


----------



## sarahincanada

yay, amazing news congrats astero! thats wild that the clomid didnt work but it happened naturally. did you do anything different this cycle? have a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## mrsdh

Inkdchick congratulations babe. You got it in the end!! Lots of love xxx


----------



## lisap2008

Congratulations! I am 41 and got pregnant naturally last october. baby dident stick but it gave me hope I am not too old to conceive!.:flower:


----------



## GMATP 2011

That is great news! Congratulations! Thank you for sharing the good news, it is very encouraging, especially for me, I too am 37 and ttc for well over a year and before that not preventing. Congrats again!


----------



## onmymind17

Oh thank you for posting, and congrats, i just love hearing about bfp's that give me hope that one day it will happen!!


----------



## inkdchick

thank you for all your congrats and grls the I GAVE UP really does work, you really have to not think about it at all and have what you like and take your mind of it completely wth something else and it will work but like i said i gave up all other supps as i found out that if your diet is ok or really good you dont need all of what they have in them so just took folic acid and spatone iron supp and that was it for 3 months and to be honest i think that both of those have gotten my bfp for me and i still cant believe it xxx


----------



## Minno

Congratulations to all the ladies on here posting with their wonderful news and to those letting us know it can happen. It really does give me hope. I am 41 and hoping it will happen for me after 28 months of ttc and now on clomid but with 'unexplained' infertility.


----------



## Misstink

I just wanted to add that im also 37 and after 3 and a half years of trying for our first, we finally got out bfp 3 weeks ago!! Its still sinking in, i honestly never thought it would happen, i considered myself "not lucky enough to get pregnant" but how wrong i was!! Never give up hope ladies, i know its hard and every time af turns up or you get a bfn you feel like giving up, i know i did, several times but it CAN happen and it WILL!!
Good luck to all of you ttc, stay strong and stay positive, if i can do it, anyone can!!
:dust:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Hi ladies , I am 44 on Sunday and have been trying for number five for five years,I have had nine mc's and haven't had any luck the last year until yesterday I got my bfp,I used the cups and I swear they help,I know it's early days but just thought I wud give u all some hope,good luck ladies,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Misstink said:


> I just wanted to add that im also 37 and after 3 and a half years of trying for our first, we finally got out bfp 3 weeks ago!! Its still sinking in, i honestly never thought it would happen, i considered myself "not lucky enough to get pregnant" but how wrong i was!! Never give up hope ladies, i know its hard and every time af turns up or you get a bfn you feel like giving up, i know i did, several times but it CAN happen and it WILL!!
> Good luck to all of you ttc, stay strong and stay positive, if i can do it, anyone can!!
> :dust:
> 
> xxxxxxx

congrats and thanks for posting that! Im one of those people who cant imagine any month being my month. I would love to get my bfp this month as it would make fathers day in june soooo special but cant imagine being that lucky.


----------



## sarahincanada

Desperado167 said:


> Hi ladies , I am 44 on Sunday and have been trying for number five for five years,I have had nine mc's and haven't had any luck the last year until yesterday I got my bfp,I used the cups and I swear they help,I know it's early days but just thought I wud give u all some hope,good luck ladies,:hugs::hugs:

how do the cups work? Im so 'icky' about putting things up there and someone else said they hurt a little. I suppose my hubby could insert them, quite a few people have been successful with the cups on here.


----------



## Natsby

sarahincanada said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies , I am 44 on Sunday and have been trying for number five for five years,I have had nine mc's and haven't had any luck the last year until yesterday I got my bfp,I used the cups and I swear they help,I know it's early days but just thought I wud give u all some hope,good luck ladies,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> how do the cups work? Im so 'icky' about putting things up there and someone else said they hurt a little. I suppose my hubby could insert them, quite a few people have been successful with the cups on here.Click to expand...

Hurt!! No way, I use a mooncup for my period and can´t imagine ever going back to tampons or pads. It is clean, better for your body and the environment. If you get the right size they are fab, maybe not great for teenagers but I love mine. I occasionally use it for bd but I bought it for the rest of the months I don´t get bfp. Just fold and insert, easy.


----------



## Desperado167

Hi Sarah ,as nat says they def don't hurt ,and they keep all the swimmers in and close to the cervix,and u can wash them and reuse them:thumbup:Once u have used them for a while they are incredibly easy to use ,I left mine in for 24 hours and took them out every morning ,bd, then reinserted a Fresh one and always felt positive wen I had them in as I knew there was sperm there waiting shud I o early or late,good luck,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations  and thanks for posting.


----------



## Housewife83

Hi all,

Just wanted to add that a cousin of mine has just given birth to twin girls, both healthy and almost to term which she conceived naturally at the age of 41. We are all very happy for her.


----------



## lexus15

What fantastic & positive news to hear for all you ladies.:thumbup::happydance:

Wishing you all a happy & healthy 9 months & hope/pray that your positive vibes reach me & the others still waiting!:hugs:


----------



## lisap2008

Natsby said:
 

> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies , I am 44 on Sunday and have been trying for number five for five years,I have had nine mc's and haven't had any luck the last year until yesterday I got my bfp,I used the cups and I swear they help,I know it's early days but just thought I wud give u all some hope,good luck ladies,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> how do the cups work? Im so 'icky' about putting things up there and someone else said they hurt a little. I suppose my hubby could insert them, quite a few people have been successful with the cups on here.Click to expand...
> 
> Hurt!! No way, I use a mooncup for my period and can´t imagine ever going back to tampons or pads. It is clean, better for your body and the environment. If you get the right size they are fab, maybe not great for teenagers but I love mine. I occasionally use it for bd but I bought it for the rest of the months I don´t get bfp. Just fold and insert, easy.Click to expand...

I love the mooncup its so much easier to use then instead cups because its a inch smaller in diameter so it fits much better. it also does not get all wrinkly inside like the instead does. it costs a little more but is reusable. and totally worth it if it helps me get a BFP.

Desperado Congratulations!.


----------

